# 5c Closer Colchester Bantam 2000



## @lex (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello all,

I am new here. My name is Alex and i live in Belgium (Europe). In my search for info for my lathe i found this forum.

My job is mechanical engineer and in my spare time i like to make stuf for my old pickup truck, attachment for the mini-escavator, mini-tractor and other things to help people from the neighbourhood.

for machining i use:

Colchester Bantam 2000



WGM Senior





I was searching for info about a Acrogrip collet closer so i hope someone here can help me.
As far as i can see, i am missing 2 parts.

Pictures:






Here is a part missing i guess





And here also something is missing




If anyone here has pictures and maybe dimensions of the missing parts i would be very happy.

Sorry, i'am new here so i have to post 5 times before i can add a link. Otherwise i could insert the pictures by photobucket.

grtz
Alex


----------



## @lex (Apr 4, 2015)

ah, i see the picures worked out fine.


----------



## hvontres (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't know about the rear mounting bracket, but the part you are missing in front is most likely a 5MT to 5C adapter. I don't know who in belgium would have one available.

Grizzly has one for $98 : http://www.grizzly.com/parts/P4026001

You might be able to find one on e-bay. Another option I have seen would be to use either a 5MT adapter or some other old piece of 5MT tooling and machine the 5C taper into it.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 25, 2015)

Welcome. That lathe looks to be a nice one. I see you the iGauging DRO on it. I plan to put one on my clausing as well. I have the DRO but just can't seem to find time to do the install.
CH


----------



## @lex (Apr 26, 2015)

I know the problem. I had my DRO for almost one year on the shelf before I started with the mounting.
It was a challenge to mount without drilling new holes.
Ultimately, it all worked out.
I use the z-axis readout always, but for the x-axis, the readout is not accurate enough. With precise work, I rely on the scale from the handwheel.


----------



## rcflier (Jul 30, 2015)

I believe the Bantam 2000 has 4MT inside the nose - not  5MT.

I have a Chipmaster and that's something like a 4½MT (some British standard).

Plus you need to make a mounting bracket, of course.

You could try to find a Pratt-Burnerd D1-3" collet chuck with EC multisize collets - they pop up quite often
(but mostly at prices I can't afford. But I already have one). They have a much larger range -
1.6 to 38.1 mm with just 12 collets.

Cheers
Erik


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 30, 2015)

You may want to contact a member on here by username Cheeseking.  He has the same Colchester lathe and seems to know how to use it.  I am sure he would be able to answer any questions about that particular lathe.

Mike.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice machines


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Alex,
Sorry I just saw your posts.   Yep - I have a very similar variant of your lathe.  Mine is badged Clausing Colchester 11"  from the photos they are pretty much identical machines.   I have a Royal brand 5C lever collet closer and I believe the pc you are missing is called a "collet adapter" at least according to the instruction sheets I have from Royal.    Also, the per Clausings machine manual and brochures I have, both the headstock and spindle center are 3MT but that may refer to the inside taper of the adapter not the outside taper that seats in the spindle.  I will post pictures shortly using my phone.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 3, 2015)

..


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 3, 2015)

Heres pics of the actual closer assembly off the lathe.   The dead center and adapter also for reference.
Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 4, 2015)

Same lathe different badges...


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 4, 2015)

Looking at the spec sheet that Cheeseking attached, all of the spindle center tapers have to be with adapters of some sort as with the through-hole dimensions given, 3MT, 3MT or 4MT collets or centers would all slip through without touching.  What the actual spindle nose ID looks like is anyone's guess, as unless it is buried in the specs for a 3" D-1, 4" D-1 or 6" D-1 Camlock, it simply is not given.


----------



## @lex (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone for replying
I think it's going to be difficult to find the missing parts.
Maybe its better to look for a collet chuck with camlock.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 5, 2015)

Not the cheapest option but that would work. Manual (tighten using regular chuck key) 5C chucks with D1-3 camlock are readily available.


----------



## Fejlong (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi everyone! This post is 5 years old and found it because I just acquired an acro-grip collet closer advertised for Colchester Student 1800, Master 2500 or similar size lathes. I've been looking for one of these for a long time for my small Chipmaster.  Saw a few getting sold on eBay for crazy amount of money, around £500 here in the uk, these where advertised for the smaller size of Bantams or Chipmasters but as I've been saving pictures from previous sold listings. Some of them had dimensions (rulers/tape measures next to them in pictures) and I could compare them to this one and got to the conclusion that there is not much difference other than the: spindle to 5C adaptor bush, rear end spindle adapter, and the arm for fixing it to the back of the machine. All the rest of the parts look exactly the same, the spindle tube lenght, O/D, I/D not sure of the internal parts, like bearing or such, but just got it home and fits the Chippie nicely. All I need to make now is the three parts. The spindle bush which is pretty straight forward to do. I've done spindle bushes before, so it shouldn't be a problem. By the way, to make things clear, the Chipmaster has an 4.5MT taper in the spindle nose. Not 4mt, not 5mt and not 3mt, it's 4.5MT standard taper. I have the original bush and is stamped on it MT 4-1/2 STANDARD TAPER. Not sure of bantams,  but would say similar size ones would have the same taper.

Back to the collet closer, the rear end spindle adapter is made out of two parts. A larger splined locating ring, and another part that makes the difference of being fitted to a smaller or larger lathe. In case of a large lathe it has a bigger O/D and its short, as in case of a small lathe like a Chipmaster it's longer and smaller O/D to fit the spindle. The two are bolted together with three screws, these are also used for setting it to run true. Thank you Cheeseking for the uploaded pictures, now I know the purpose of the screws. This part would be even easier to make than the spindle nose bush. I could come up with dimensions but if there is anyone here that could help would be greatly appreciated.

Because the are two dimensions that I would need to come up with, the spindle nose bush length and the rear end spindle adapter, chances are that it will not work by just guessing from pictures. So, even in case anyone has only the spindle nose to 5C bush please post pictures with rulers, calipers or just the dimensions.

The arm attaching to the back of the machine is adjustable, this is probably the easiest to make and differs from machine to machine. The Chipmaster, at least mine has two tapped 1/4" holes. These wouldn't really do I think...

Attached is a napkin drawing of the spindle 5C bush I made quickly at work. The only thing that is needed are the missing dimensions. If anyone could fill up these it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 26, 2020)

Large OD =2.450
OAL = 2.552
D1 = .617
D2 = 1.934
B1 = 1.250
B2 = 1.456*  
OD/1 = 1.410*
* (best I could measure with dial calipers) 
There's also an internal key at the small end for the 5C collet groove.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 27, 2020)

There should almost always be a key at the small end of of any collet closer.  With the 5C, always.  Any 5C collet or other fixture should have a groove at the small end to engage the key.


----------

